# Lifestyles & Discussion > Bitcoin / Cryptocurrencies >  Any Coinbase staff person reading this forum?

## Suzu

How the heck does someone get in touch with Coinbase? They're not answering email and I can't find a phone number to call. I am locked out of my account because I forgot to change my phone number inside of it and thus can't receive the security code to log in.

----------


## presence

support@coinbase.com





> *How can I contact Coinbase Support?*
> 
>                                      Apr 13, 2016                                                                       
> 
> 
>                                    Our team is always ready to assist via email, live chat, Twitter, and our Community. We believe these support mediums work best for the evolving needs of our customers.


https://support.coinbase.com/custome...nbase-support-



or submit ticket

https://support.coinbase.com/customer/portal/emails/new

----------


## Suzu

They aren't responding to email. Or to "tickets".

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> They aren't responding to email. Or to "tickets".


Give it a few.

----------


## squarepusher

they reply in 1-2 days, no phone support

----------


## danda

I hope you aren't using Coinbase for anything more than a quick fiat -> btc exchange.

Here's a hint:  bitcoin was created to remove points of central control and trusted third parties such as banks.   Coinbase is essentially a bitcoin bank.  see the problem?

said another way:   if you don't personally hold the private keys to your bitcoin... they are not YOUR bitcoin.  at any moment... poof!

----------


## Suzu

> I hope you aren't using Coinbase for anything more than a quick fiat -> btc exchange.
> 
> Here's a hint:  bitcoin was created to remove points of central control and trusted third parties such as banks.   Coinbase is essentially a bitcoin bank.  see the problem?
> 
> said another way:   if you don't personally hold the private keys to your bitcoin... they are not YOUR bitcoin.  at any moment... poof!


Are you suggesting they might be gone?

----------


## Suzu

> Give it a few.


a few what -- weeks?

----------


## kfarnan

> Are you suggesting they might be gone?


No, don't trust anyone in a trusttless system is the message.

----------


## presence

> Are you suggesting they might be gone?


unlikely, coinbase is legit

the implication is that when you hold coins in wallet YOU are the banker, when you hold coins on exchange... the exchange is your banker.

I hold coins 100% on exchange... but I bank in multiple accounts at multiple exchanges to mitigate exchange implosion risk; goxxed.

----------


## Suzu

Well I finally heard from them after sending a message on Twitter. Apparently in this kind of situation, you have to deal with a third-party authentication system called "Authy". Too bad there's nothing about this in the Coinbase FAQ. Anyway it then takes another 2-3 days to solve the problem, and it may not be able to be solved at all unless you own a cell phone  -- which I don't. But Authy assumes everyone has and uses cell phones, apparently.

----------


## presence

> Well I finally heard from them after sending a message on Twitter. Apparently in this kind of situation, you have to deal with a third-party authentication system called "Authy". Too bad there's nothing about this in the Coinbase FAQ. Anyway it then takes another 2-3 days to solve the problem, and it may not be able to be solved at all unless you own a cell phone  -- which I don't. But Authy assumes everyone has and uses cell phones, apparently.



You can Authy from any PC with internet connection

https://www.google.com/#q=authy+from+pc&gws_rd=ssl

----------


## Suzu

> You can Authy from any PC with internet connection


I don't even understand your statement, because I don't understand the word "Authy" to be a verb. If it is in fact a verb, what does it mean "to Authy"?

Are you saying that I will have install an "app" on my computer, just to get my phone number changed with Coinbase???

----------


## Suzu

In any event, better hope I can solve this, because I told myself next time I see the value of BTC nearing $500 I would sell my minuscule stake, because I need the cash so desperately, and what this means for all of you folks if I succeed and do sell what I have, then the price will immediately go through the roof, because my luck with money in any form is as bad as it gets.

So, as long as I can't get into my Coinbase account, you can count on the value of BTC staying fairly low. If on the other hand I had cash to spare and wanted to BUY, all you guys would see your own holdings fall to about 20% of what they are currently worth, because falling that far in value is what happens anytime I buy any form of crypto currency. So be very glad that I can't afford any BTC!

----------


## presence

> I don't even understand your statement, because I don't understand the word "Authy" to be a verb. If it is in fact a verb, what does it mean "to Authy"?
> 
> Are you saying that I will have install an "app" on my computer, just to get my phone number changed with Coinbase???


"to Authy" would be to use the app "Authy" either on a phone, tablet, or PC to authenticate with "2FA"; two factor authentication  

I'm not familiar with Authy... but there's another one called "Google Authenticator" that I have used, and many others that works similarly.

I'm pretty sure Authy is a firefox addon or chrome addon.  


"Authy" generates "tokens" which verify your identity.  

more on what it is here:
http://www.howtogeek.com/199262/auth...ion-made-easy/

----------


## Suzu

Thanks for that... What happened with me is Coinbase instructed me to go to this link:

https://www.authy.com/phones/change

On the bottom of that page is a string of five icons, none of which I recognize. The only other option is shown below those icons. I had to tell "Authy" that I don't have access to my phone, even though it is sitting right here and I most definitely DO have access to it.

Then I get an email from Authy saying "We're reviewing your petition to change your cellphone." And I don't have a cellphone.

It goes on to say how long it will take, and that the process can't be sped up.

So I emailed them back:




> My phone is a land line. I don't own a cell phone. Never have. You won't be able to send text messages to my phone. 
> 
> Please note, I also do not have voice mail, caller ID, or any of the other frills offered by the local phone company. If there is no answer, it means I am out of range. I might even just be in the next room with the water running and not hear the ring. It is not a cordless phone. I can't use a cordless or cellular phone, nor any wireless "device". I have internet service via a non-wireless-enabled modem using an ethernet cord.

----------


## Suzu

Well I figured out how to add "Authy" to my web browser, but I have no clue how to use it. Am I supposed to be able to log into Coinbase with a code from it without having to get a phone call? If so, how on EARTH does that work? I am utterly clueless. I go to Coinbase.com and STILL can't log in. I did get a phone call after installing Authy, to verify my phone number. They insisted on having my "cellphone" number, but I filled in the land line number anyway, and got the call.

----------


## dannno

> Are you suggesting they might be gone?


Only if somebody else has your cell phone and username/password 

The whole process is just to help keep your $#@! safe. If a hacker steals your username and password, they still can't login to your account unless they also have your cell phone. 

If you don't have a cell phone they will probably be able to help you figure something out, but the process is a good way to keep people's accounts secure.

----------


## Suzu

> unlikely, coinbase is legit
> 
> the implication is that when you hold coins in wallet YOU are the banker, when you hold coins on exchange... the exchange is your banker.
> 
> I hold coins 100% on exchange... but I bank in multiple accounts at multiple exchanges to mitigate exchange implosion risk; goxxed.


I have no idea what this "wallet" is or how to use it. Whatever it is, I would just lose it anyway, so it doesn't matter. I just want to get OUT of anything to do with computers, crypto currencies, authentication codes, "apps", etc. etc. FOREVER. It is too much of a headache!!!!

----------


## Suzu

> Only if somebody else has your cell phone and username/password 
> 
> The whole process is just to help keep your $#@! safe. If a hacker steals your username and password, they still can't login to your account unless they also have your cell phone. 
> 
> If you don't have a cell phone they will probably be able to help you figure something out, but the process is a good way to keep people's accounts secure.


So, you are saying that if someone got hold of "my" cellhphone -- and I have never owned or even used a cellphone -- etc. that Coinbase itself could have vanished the way Mt. Gox did?

----------


## dannno

> So, you are saying that if someone got hold of "my" cellhphone -- and I have never owned or even used a cellphone -- etc. that Coinbase itself could have vanished the way Mt. Gox did?


No, I'm saying if they had your cell phone and your username/password to the account then they could transfer the coin to their own wallet.

If you have a significant amount of savings on exchanges and plan on holding onto it, it is probably a good idea to keep some yourself, but I just do what pres does and hold it on multiple exchanges. If one goes down, I still have lots of coin on other exchanges or wallets.

----------


## danda

It's a bad idea to keep money on exchanges.  They disappear and run off with people's funds practically every month.   I would've thought people would've learned that lesson by now.    but to each their own....

horse to water:   
https://www.bitaddress.org 
   ( click "Paper wallet", print, send funds to address.  Put in secure place.  done. )

----------


## presence

> It's a bad idea to keep money on exchanges.  They disappear and run off with people's funds practically every month.   I would've thought people would've learned that lesson by now.    but to each their own....
> 
> horse to water:   
> https://www.bitaddress.org 
>    ( click "Paper wallet", print, send funds to address.  Put in secure place.  done. )


For the most part very good advice.

but if you must do otherwise:

rule 1: don't bank at $#@!coin exchanges
rule 2: don't bank at new exchanges
rule 3: don't bank at one exchange
rule 4: there are several high volume very legit exchanges... keep your funds with the family
rule 5: when funds are at an exchange keep tabs on them, submit tickets same day something is wrong








I algo trade; so my funds must be available at all times.

 I stick to bitfinex and btce for the most part.     

I use 2 accounts at each; I split my holdings 4 ways.  I use 4 different email addresses at 4 different domains.   

One bot controls it all in terms of buy/sell.

The odds that finex and btce go under in one day seems slim.   

_crypto long, moar coinz short!_

----------


## presence

> Well I figured out how to add "Authy" to my web browser, but I have no clue how to use it. Am I supposed to be able to log into Coinbase with a code from it without having to get a phone call? If so, how on EARTH does that work? I am utterly clueless. I go to Coinbase.com and STILL can't log in. I did get a phone call after installing Authy, to verify my phone number. They insisted on having my "cellphone" number, but I filled in the land line number anyway, and got the call.


usually you have to use the app to generate a 6 digit number... then you have 30 seconds to enter your password and that number at the site you're authenticating with.

might be different with authy but that's my experience with 2fa via desktop




> Lastly, for security we'll use your number to send you a registration pin. You can get one via SMS or Phone Call.


so did you get your registration pin?

then you register your authy app

then you should be able to plug your email address into the authy app... the authy app recognizes the address and your device...

then it kicks out a 6 digit code


you go to coinbase with that and your coinbase password before the timer expires.... and you're in

if timer expires just generate new 6 digit code


you are proving that you know  your coinbase account name, you know your coinbase account password, you know your email address, and you're standing in front of your authy registered device, which has a phone number associated with it and a pin number you were given when you registered the device.


If it helps ease your concerns any... I'm very bullish here btcusd on a 10 day forecast level.






> I have no idea what this "wallet" is or how to use  it. Whatever it is, I would just lose it anyway, so it doesn't matter. I  just want to get OUT of anything to do with computers, crypto  currencies, authentication codes, "apps", etc. etc. FOREVER. It is too  much of a headache!!!!


unfortunate its been such a hassle, new tech on the bleeding edge

anything I can do to be an ambassador just ask, 
never neglect the self interested community element of bitcoin

----------


## danda

btw, even though coinbase has been around for a while and seems "legit" they have frozen many customer's funds.  I've seen many complaints of this on reddit.  Once that happens, people have no recourse but to comply with demands or forfeit their funds.

just google:  coinbase freeze  site:reddit.com

----------


## Suzu

> It's a bad idea to keep money on exchanges.  They disappear and run off with people's funds practically every month.   I would've thought people would've learned that lesson by now.    but to each their own....
> 
> horse to water:   
> https://www.bitaddress.org 
>    ( click "Paper wallet", print, send funds to address.  Put in secure place.  done. )


You make it sound so simple... I went to the site and am still clueless.

----------


## Suzu

> so did you get your registration pin?


For what? I don't know....




> then you register your authy app


No idea how that's done....




> then you should be able to plug your email address into the authy app... the authy app recognizes the address and your device...


If you say so....




> then it kicks out a 6 digit code


I believe you....




> you go to coinbase with that and your coinbase password before the timer expires.... and you're in


I couldn't do that without someone talking me through it the first time.




> you are proving that you know  your coinbase account name


I didn't even know the account had a name....




> you know your coinbase account password, you know your email address, and you're standing in front of your authy registered device, which has a phone number associated with it and a pin number you were given when you registered the device.


The "device" means the computer, yes? If I could figure out how to "register" it, and get this PIN, I'd probably be on my way....




> If it helps ease your concerns any... I'm very bullish here btcusd on a 10 day forecast level.


It might help ease my concerns if I knew what you were talking about! I know what "bullish" means but I don't understand "10 day forecast level".




> anything I can do to be an ambassador just ask, 
> never neglect the self interested community element of bitcoin


Again, I don't understand what you're telling me. 
But thanks for saying it.

----------


## presence

ok the pin is supposed to come to you via SMS text message on a cell phone; thats the reason they asked for a cell phone number from you.... you should have got a 4 digit pin to authenticate your device (PC) when you got the phone call.

----------


## Suzu

> you should have got a 4 digit pin to authenticate your device (PC) when you got the phone call.


I got a two-digit code. 82. I entered it into the box it was supposed to go into. Then it asked me if I want to add some accounts. I said yes. Then it asked for a six-digit code which I did not have. I guess that code is supposed to come from Coinbase -- maybe by phone? but they don't have my correct phone number -- and I think I would have had to be logged in on Coinbase to get that code, anyway... but since being unable to log in on Coinbase is the whole reason I am having this trouble, I seem to be chasing my own tail or something like that.

----------


## Suzu

> I'm very bullish here btcusd on a 10 day forecast level.


You never explained what you meant by this, so I make this assumption: You thought bitcoin would keep increasing in value for the coming ten days. Right?

Well, now that I am FINALLY able to log into my Coinbase account (and I have NO IDEA how I managed that, because every move I made seemed to be leading me farther from being able to log in), it's worth more than $20 *less* than it was worth when you wrote the above. 

So which is it: My assumption was wrong, or your bullish idea? Or something else? More importantly, what does the future hold?

----------


## FSP-Rebel

The future reps a wealthy time for you. Suz, You have so much good $#@! coming and the price will go u[p accordingly/.

----------


## presence

> You never explained what you meant by this, so I make this assumption: You thought bitcoin would keep increasing in value for the coming ten days. Right?
> 
> Well, now that I am FINALLY able to log into my Coinbase account (and I have NO IDEA how I managed that, because every move I made seemed to be leading me farther from being able to log in), it's worth more than $20 *less* than it was worth when you wrote the above. 
> 
> So which is it: My assumption was wrong, or your bullish idea? Or something else? More importantly, what does the future hold?


yes I continue to be very bullish here.  I played the "breakout, touchback" for a small gain; you have to shoot from the hip on those 

$20 less is well within the realm of volatility. Without a doubt I'm holding again here with 10 day outlook.

My algo is holding $380's since Feb 10th.  Mode is Green Dragon. 

If you just want "out" I project safe exit at $600 in 30 days or so.  

Do as you will.   Don't invest your kid's lunch money.

But remember always... whenever you hold ANY savings you're doing it in some currency and that currency is ALWAYS winning AND losing relative to the the others in the greater basket.  








btw... what is your entry price?

----------


## Suzu

> btw... what is your entry price?


Just over 757. Yeah, I've been waiting a LONG time to get out of this losing proposition. I figure if I can get back 60% of what I put in, that's what I will settle for. I wish I could afford to wait 30 days but I am desperate. I didn't invest much, for most of you guys it would be like tossing coins in a fountain, but to me it's a fortune that will buy quite a lot of small stuff that I've been trying to do without for way too long.

----------


## presence

I suspect you can safely exit this wave at 625; I'd suggest you put sell orders on the books there. 

Be patient.  Move some junk on craigslist/ebay if you can until then. 

Contact Simran... he charges 5% fee to exit and will send you paypal or money order. 

simranmetal@gmail.com

----------


## Suzu

> I suspect you can safely exit this wave at 625; I'd suggest you put sell orders on the books there.


On the books? There? What do you mean?




> Move some junk on craigslist/ebay if you can until then.


I've already sold everything I can live without or that's worth anything.




> Contact Simran... he charges 5% fee to exit


Don't know what you mean.

----------


## presence

> On the books? There? What do you mean?


there are two ways to convert bitcoin to usd at an exchange; market orders and limit orders

"Put orders on the books" is a limit order


market orders you say "SELL NOW" and you get the going rate.
limit orders you say... "SELL for at least $625"... and the order executes when and if price reaches 625; so you could sell while you're sleeping if its there for only a short time.






> I've already sold everything I can live without or that's worth anything.


Sell yourself!   You must have some marketable skill. 









> Don't know what you mean.


Simran is a young man from Texas, RPF member, one of the earliest litecoin miners at age 15, currently pre-law.   He cashes people out of bitcoin.   You send him coins he sends you pay pal or money orders.  I suppose you are already at coinbase... you could just use them to "cash out".  I like Simran because he is a young entrepreneur, I personally tested his services a while back, and everyone I've sent to him since has got their money fast.   It'll cost you $50 to get $1000 and he has daily limit of $1000 I think.  Paypal is same day, money orders next postal day+whatever shipping you're willing to pay for in addition.

----------


## Simran

> Don't know what you mean.


Let me know if you need to cash out. My fee is 5%. Email me: simranmetal@gmail.com

I do PayPal same day. Money orders are MO fee + shipping fee.

Thanks!

----------


## Suzu

> "Put orders on the books" is a limit order
> 
> market orders you say "SELL NOW" and you get the going rate.
> limit orders you say... "SELL for at least $625"... and the order executes when and if price reaches 625; so you could sell while you're sleeping if its there for only a short time.


Can I do the "limit order" with Coinbase?




> Sell yourself!   You must have some marketable skill.


Yes, I have tons of marketable skills -- that no one wants to pay me for. I tried until I was blue in the face. I can only work at home, due to physical limitations, but there's plenty I could do here, if anyone was interested.

----------


## presence

> Can I do the "limit order" with Coinbase?


I don't personally bank there, but yes, I believe so

https://support.coinbase.com/custome...nbase-exchange






> Yes, I have tons of marketable skills -- that no one wants to pay me for. I tried until I was blue in the face. I can only work at home, due to physical limitations, but there's plenty I could do here, if anyone was interested.


marketing?

----------


## Suzu

> marketing?


Too little info to answer you....

----------


## presence

> Too little info to answer you....


*Opportunity: 						 					                 	Honey Badger Bitcoin Algo Leases - AMA - Referral Codes*  								 					 												 						 							Started by presence, Today

----------


## Suzu

> *Opportunity: 						 					                 	Honey Badger Bitcoin Algo Leases - AMA - Referral Codes*  								 					 												 						 							Started by presence, Today


Apparently you are surrounded by people who can read your mind.... I am again making an assumption here... that you are suggesting that I sell something you're involved with. I did look at your link, and, although English is my native tongue, and I graduated with high honors in that subject, I cannot make head or tail of what you are offering there. It is "all Greek to me". How would I sell something that I can't even begin to understand. But thanks for the idea.

----------


## Suzu

And now it's down another $10. Damn!

----------


## muh_roads

sorry tl;dr

Did coinbase ever get back to you?

Also if you want to sell a product for btc, you should check out OpenBazaar.

----------


## anaconda

> In any event, better hope I can solve this, because I told myself next time I see the value of BTC nearing $500 I would sell my minuscule stake


$551.77 a few minutes ago...

----------


## Suzu

> $551.77 a few minutes ago...


Yes, I've been watching. Too bad for me, I sold a small amount @ $476, and it kept rising after that. But that's good for everyone who's still holding on to theirs.

----------


## anaconda

> Yes, I've been watching. Too bad for me, I sold a small amount @ $476, and it kept rising after that. But that's good for everyone who's still holding on to theirs.


Don't feel bad. I can top that easily. I sold all of mine when it bounced back to $200 after some volatility. Then it immediately just kept going up to $1100.

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

HODL..

----------


## Suzu

> HODL..


Every time I turn around, there's another new acronym that I don't know.

----------


## Suzu

> Don't feel bad. I can top that easily. I sold all of mine when it bounced back to $200 after some volatility. Then it immediately just kept going up to $1100.


How can you prevent doing it again?

----------


## Origanalist

This sounds like a huge pain in the ass.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> How can you prevent doing it again?


Sounds like Sept/Nov of 2013 before the epic rise. Then, the mask is thrown off and bitcoin does what it does aka honey badger. A fresh bull market is what we're dealing w/then and now, so get with the program. The times for epic growth in fiat and coinage is on its way. It's gonna happen soon and to not be apart of it is a sin.

----------


## Suzu

> Sounds like Sept/Nov of 2013 before the epic rise. Then, the mask is thrown off and bitcoin does what it does aka honey badger. A fresh bull market is what we're dealing w/then and now, so get with the program. The times for epic growth in fiat and coinage is on its way. It's gonna happen soon and to not be apart of it is a sin.


Nothing I can do about it, unfortunately! I can afford zip right now and for at least the next six months. But thanks for the heads-up anyhow.

----------


## muh_roads

> Every time I turn around, there's another new acronym that I don't know.


HODL means hold.  It's an old joke based on a misspelling in all caps in the subject title.

The origin is pretty funny.  https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=375643.0?red

----------

